# Fire HD 8.9 shipping date discrepency



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

So today, I ordered the fire hd 8.9, with free prime shipping and didn't upgrade to the one day shipping. My delivery date was November 26th.  So I went back and changed to one day, and now it will be delivered on the 21st   CRAZY that there is that much of a delay between one and two day shipping.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's probably due to it being Thanksgiving weekend. It's also possible that they are just overestimating the shipping time and you may get it Friday or Saturday. (It is just an estimate, not set in stone)


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's probably due to it being Thanksgiving weekend. It's also possible that they are just overestimating the shipping time and you may get it Friday or Saturday. (It is just an estimate, not set in stone)


I think I will just suck it up and pay for the one day, and not chance waiting a week


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize 1-day shipping would come 5 days earlier!  My delivery date was also 11/26.  I changed it to 1-day, and now it is 11/21.  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

it's because of the holiday.  You're not complaining, are you?  


Betsy


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> it's because of the holiday. You're not complaining, are you?
> 
> 
> Betsy


Just really surprised there was that much of a difference between one and two day shipping. And hey, it looks like my post helped someone else  It didn't even occur to me there was a holiday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Normally, the difference between two day and one day is....one day.  Although a weekend can cause an issue.  That holiday made quite a difference, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah -- I discovered this a couple of weeks ago -- actually did mention it here. . . . . it's definitely a case where the extra $3.99 for 1-day vs "2-day" shipping is worth it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the mention! Ann, I guess I missed your post. I just cancelled my original order, that was to delivered on 11/26, then I just ordered with the 1 day ship, $3.99. I will get the Fire 5 days earlier!


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for this suggestion! I didn't cancel my order I just changed my shipping speed and now mine is estimated to arrive on 11/21 also!
So worth the extra $3.99!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Last year UPS didn't work Thursday-Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend - I was irked because I had something that should have come Friday. I think some air stuff still went out, but 99% of the stuff sat (making more work for Monday/Tuesday I'll have to ask my UPS guy about that).


----------

